# Win 8.1 startup error



## TheGreenFox (Oct 24, 2013)

hi guys, I have encountered an error on my computer that I have just recently updated to windows 8.1. When I am booting up my computer, I encounter an error that tells me that Your pc has ran into a problem and has to restart, we are collecting information and will attempt to fix the problem. After this message is shown, it will take me to an automatic repair screen where the pc will just shut off.

This is really becoming a problem as I have several important documents on it that I need to submit. 

has anyone else encountered this error? All the solutions I have seen so far have involved being able to access the PC and run CMD prompt and therefore will not work for me, as I cannot get pass the start up screen. Also, Shift + f8 does not seem to boot the computer into safe mode.

If this will help, I am running an:
Acer Aspire V5-471PG
Intel Core i7-3517u CPU clocked at 1.8GHz
Nividia Geforce 620m 1gb


----------



## falcon291 (Oct 17, 2013)

In order to get these important documents, you need to start the computer using DVD or USB. It can be Windows 8 DVD, or even Windows 7 or Ubuntu DVD but then at the Repair mode you can copy the files to a USB disk.

You need the reach the BIOS for that. I don't know what keys are used for Acer, but it must be written at the boot screen.

About your problem, I think Windows must Show an error message. It would be best to search what the message is about.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Perhaps this article will help with the F8 problem in Win 8/8.1 and the links for your main problem How to Make the F8 Key Work for Safe Mode in Windows 8


----------



## falcon291 (Oct 17, 2013)

Tomken15 said:


> Perhaps this article will help with the F8 problem in Win 8/8.1 and the links for your main problem How to Make the F8 Key Work for Safe Mode in Windows 8


 As he is unable to start Windows your article cannot work for him... He needs to use Windows DVD / USB and use the Repair mode... :-(


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

falcon291 said:


> As he is unable to start Windows your article cannot work for him... He needs to use Windows DVD / USB and use the Repair mode... :-(


It was this link in the article How to Use the Advanced Startup Options to Fix Your Windows 8 Computer I was referring to in my previous post and Shift+F8 doesn't get you into Safe Mode according to this article Windows Start-up Settings (including safe mode) - Microsoft Windows Help and TheGreenFox may have better luck in getting in with that procedure to select the repair options - but you may be right if it continues to shut down when/if getting to that stage.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

It may also be possible to use the restore points Windows 8 System Restore Guide


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi all


Green Fox - any luck yet?


If not, after a certain number of unsuccessful boots, you might see a screen offering Advanced Options for bootup. If your error hits early enough, though, you might not see that screen (because Windows can't get that far).

*If you DO see the Advanced Options option button appear*
Select it, and then try either the *Automatic Repair *option (which can automatically fix some Startup problems), or try the *System Restore* option - choosing the Restore Point created just before your 8.1 upgrade.

*If you DON'T see the Advanced Options button appear*
If you have another Windows 8 computer that works, or have a friend who does, make a "Windows 8 Repair Disc" (this can be done in a minute or two, and only requires a blank CD or DVD). From a working Windows 8 computer:
1) Press the key combination *Windows*+*R* (press both keys at the same time)
2) Type *recdisc*
3) Select the CD/DVD drive you wish to use, insert a blank CD/DVD, and then select *Create disc*.

Once its made, you can boot into the Windows 8 Recovery Environment, and try an Automatic Repair or try a System Restore using the pre-8.1 restore point.
___________________________

If you are in a hurry to retrieve files that need to be submitted somewhere, I recommend creating & using a Knoppix CD/DVD. It's File Explorer is easy to use, and its icon is in nearly the same place on the Knoppix task bar as the Window 8 File Explorer is. You'll want the English version of Knoppix -- KNOPPIX - Live Linux Filesystem On CD

You can copy & paste your files to a USB flash disk in a matter a minutes.

Best of luck!
. . . Gary


----------



## TheGreenFox (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi all,
I have fixed my problem by re installing my OS with a recovery disk. Thanks for all the help and advice that you have given me


----------

